# question about xorg



## kxyd (Feb 15, 2021)

I have been running FreeBSD 13(the alpha version) and have successfully installed the xorg configurations for an nvidia gpu on a dual screen.

one of the kernel objects that I needed to config the gpu was the nvidia.ko and nvidia-modeset.ko.

Yesterday I updated some packages automatically with pkg update and pkg upgrade and both the nvidia drivers and xorg was updated.

After I restarted the machine I got an Xorg issue when loading the server, saying that there were no screens found.

I checked the log of Xorg and I saw that there was an issue loading the nvidia kernel module.

I checked with kldstat to see if the kernel object was loaded and it wasnt. When I tried to load it via the kldload procedure, I got a message saying: 

nvidia.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: /boot/modules/nvidia.ko - unsupported file type.

I know I not using a release or a stable version, but I am guessing that either what I downloaded from the update is not compatible with my OS.

I was thinking to update the OS manually so if there is an issue there, I could resolve that, or If any of the configuration files at /etc/ was overwritten or deleted.

What is your opinion, is it probably a misconfiguration issue or the OS version I am running is out of date for these specific nvidia drivers?

Thanks for your time,
//kxyd


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2021)

kxyd said:


> I have been running FreeBSD 13(the alpha version)





kxyd said:


> ```
> nvidia.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
> linker_load_file: /boot/modules/nvidia.ko - unsupported file type.
> ```



Update to BETA2.


----------



## kxyd (Feb 15, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Update to BETA2.


Thanks for your response, since there is no binary update available(such as freebsd-update), I am guessing that I need to build both the kernel and the userland as mentioned in the manual, what happens if the OS I am running is not under svn, eg when I am trying to fetch all the new code I get issues from svn saying that:
svn: E155007: /usr/src is not a working copy. Is it normal for an ALPHA or just because its on a development branch the current version lacks specific features?


----------



## olli@ (Feb 15, 2021)

FreeBSD has switched from SVN to Git a few weeks ago. You should use Git to retrieve the source code (a shallow copy should be sufficient, so it won’t take up much space).

Alternatively, you can download the  source code as a tarball from ftp.freebsd.org (≈ 150 MB compressed).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2021)

Or use net/gitup to fetch the sources.

You could try upgrading using `freebsd-update -r 13.0-BETA2 upgrade`, but I'm not sure if it'll work from an ALPHA version. If the binary upgrade doesn't work then you really need to upgrade by building the source. Make sure to checkout the releng/13.0 branch. Once you're on BETA2 you should be able to use freebsd-update(8) to update it to 13.0-RELEASE when it comes out.


----------



## kxyd (Feb 15, 2021)

olli@ said:


> FreeBSD has switched from SVN to Git a few weeks ago. You should use Git to retrieve the source code (a shallow copy should be sufficient, so it won’t take up much space).
> 
> Alternatively, you can download the  source code as a tarball from ftp.freebsd.org (≈ 150 MB compressed).


I managed to update the svn but for some reason the makefile was broken and I couldnt find the buildworld and kernel targets, is there a specific site at freebsd.org that I can download the BETA2 version as an image and install it? according to /where at the freebsd website there isnt any 13.xx version, some stable versions and the 14.0 version.


----------



## kxyd (Feb 15, 2021)

Update: I found the image link via distrowatch and installed it, there seems to be much easier to install and handle all the requirements but it seems that xorg with xfce are broken, the whole machine is freezing and only if I hit the power button I can see that there is a log.

Hopefully there will be an update soon! (There is no issue with the graphics cards, but I am guessing its just too soon to be "that" stable)


----------

